# Staffpad Update Notification Thread



## ssnowe

iPad Staffpad 1.5.4 update just came out (probably something similar for Windows).

Looks like numerous bug fixes as well as the fix for the copy/paste issue.

Looking good so far.


----------



## eakwarren




----------



## wcreed51

StaffPad 3.5.5 for Windows showed up today.


----------



## wcreed51

And now 3.5.6 for Window posted.


----------



## wcreed51

And again; 3.5.7 for Windows posted


----------



## eakwarren

iPad version updated as well to 1.5.5. Looks like mainly a bug fix release. Glad to see continued attention from DWH and team.

Perhaps @ssnowe could update the thread title and this could become the running update thread, similar to EvilDragon’s Kontakt update thread.


----------



## ssnowe

eakwarren said:


> iPad version updated as well to 1.5.5. Looks like mainly a bug fix release. Glad to see continued attention from DWH and team.
> 
> Perhaps @ssnowe could update the thread title and this could become the running update thread, similar to EvilDragon’s Kontakt update thread.


Title updated


----------



## Kanter

hi, do we know what's been fixed? is the cloud score folder operative again? (asking for Windows) thanks!


----------



## Kanter

to answer my own question, yes, it seems cloud save works again.
I haven't been able to update Staffpad by itself or through the MS store lately ("Something happened on our end"), all other apps update ok, so it doen't seem to be a store issue. Error code is 0x80070005

To update, I have to uninstall and reinstall, tedious. Anybody familiar with that issue and maybe found a solution? thanks.


----------



## ssnowe

Kanter said:


> to answer my own question, yes, it seems cloud save works again.
> I haven't been able to update Staffpad by itself or through the MS store lately ("Something happened on our end"), all other apps update ok, so it doen't seem to be a store issue. Error code is 0x80070005
> 
> To update, I have to uninstall and reinstall, tedious. Anybody familiar with that issue and maybe found a solution? thanks.


I had the same problem, finally solved it by updating the Windows store app (I had it blocked from automatically updating). 

Was actually frustrating in that my puchased and installed libraries disappeared from Staffpad and weren't available for use until I got the Windows store working again. Didn't really appreciate them taking away something I had already paid for, had installed in Staffpad and working.


----------



## Kanter

i did so much troubleshooting with regards to the store app (reset, managing accounts w/ permissions etc).. plus, Staffpad is the only app that won't update, everything else works fine. Really puzzling.


----------



## Taittinger

Staffpad (1.5.6) is not saving scores to icloud. They exist in the library, but I can't open them. I'm on IOS 15.3.1. Super frustrating. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## ssnowe

I’m on ios 14 something with Staffpad 1.5.6 and am not seeing that issue. Try going to the files app, go to iCloud and the Staffpad directory and try opening from there (double click on a Staffpad file).


----------



## Taittinger

Thanks so much for the quick response! Nope, can't open them from files, either.


----------



## Jett Hitt

I went to the cloud, and I was a bit disconcerted to see the last time my latest file updated was 2/22/22. I don’t wanna click on it for fear of reverting a week.


----------



## Taittinger

As it's not saving scores, Staffpad is unusable for me, so any further suggestions would be most appreciated!


----------



## ssnowe

You could try turning off icloud for Staffpad and forcing it to save locally, see if that makes any difference. You may want to copy the Staffpad scores to another directory before you do this in case they get deleted (shouldn't, but you never know).

If all else fails simply uninstall Staffpad and reinstall to see if it starts working.


----------



## Taittinger

Thanks so much! Nothing works. I turned icloud off and on, deleted and reinstalled Staffpad, and I still can't open these scores. I can open scores I created on a previous ipad, but Staffpad crashes when I try to open the scores I made on this new one. Thank you so much, in any case, for your help, really appreciate it! I opened a ticket with them. SUPER disappointed in this app, what a waste of time and $$$! But very grateful for your help!


----------



## ssnowe

Wonder if it is iOS 15 related. I have and iPad (iOS 14) and a m1 macbook pro (Big Sur) all with Staffpad 1.5.6 installed and working with no issues. I can create new scores, open old scores, etc. and am not seeing any issues (I know this helps you in absolutely no way and I hate it when people on forums say "everything works for me ..." when I am experiencing issues, so sorry about that). 

Only other thing I can think of is to completely restart your iPad and make sure nothing else is running in the background besides Staffpad.


----------



## Taittinger

Yes, I bet it's an IOS thing, so annoying! It was fine on my previous ipad and on this new one I've tried everything I can try. Staffpad support got in touch, so hope it's solvable. Thank you so much for your advice and help, super appreciated!!!


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge

Hmm, strange. Files save as they should on my iPad Pro. And I can open them, both from within the app and from the Archives app. iPadOS 15.3.1 and Staffpad 1.5.6.


----------



## Taittinger

Wish I could say the same! What do you mean by "Archives app," is that files? I'll see what Staffpad support comes up with.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge

This one:


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge

Taittinger said:


> Wish I could say the same! What do you mean by "Archives app," is that files? I'll see what Staffpad support comes up with.


You don't specifically mention it, but I suppose you did try to reboot your iPad? Rebooting has always fixed wacky problems for me.


----------



## Taittinger

Yup, I did reboot. And thanks for the Archive clarification.
I am stumped at this point, I feel as though I've done everything I can think of. So annoying to have things vanish into the ether. I'll see what Staffpad support comes up with. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ssnowe

If you click on the Staffpad title in the main screen a second screen comes up. If you click on Staffpad in that second screen it gives you an option to write out some log files. You can save those files and then open them in the files app. You may have done this already when you contacted Staffpad support. The files aren't that difficult to read (not exactly the easiest either to be honest, software developer here) and may give you an idea what is going on.


----------



## wcreed51

This isn't really an update thread anymore...


----------



## Taittinger

wcreed51 said:


> This isn't really an update thread anymore...


SOOOOO sorry to hijack this "update" thread with my issues, it seemed like the most appropriate forum? SUPER happy to create a new Staffpad nonfunctionality thread, if that is what you require? I am just looking for help, as I basically bought Staffpad because of the enthusiasm about it here, and so far I am incredibly frustrated with its functionality, given that I can't open scores. I'm grateful for the helpful and thoughtful responses I've gotten here, especially since Staffpad support have not been helpful in any way. So far this software is an enormous waste of time and effort.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge

What I would do in your situation is uninstall Staffpad completely, including deleting it's local and iCloud folders if it doesn't happen during uninstall (copy them to a safe location first), reboot the iPad and then reinstall Staffpad. I realise it's a long shot and might not change anything. It could be a complete waste of time. But, that's what I would do if Staffpad support is of no help.


----------



## Taittinger

Thanks for the suggestion, Nickie, I appreciate it! I didn't delete the icloud folders when I reinstalled before, so that's a good idea! I'll try anything at this point! Thanks!


----------



## muratkayi

@wcreed51 is right, in my opinion. I check this thread for news on updates and would prefer it if we refocused a bit more on that.

But maybe you could just start another thread for solving this problem?


----------



## barrychab

Any hope for the traditional December update?


----------



## Jett Hitt

barrychab said:


> Any hope for the traditional December update?


I’m not optimistic. Supposedly DWH is a constant presence on GitHub troubleshooting Musescore 4 these days, though I don’t know that firsthand. If true, I can’t imagine he’s had much time for StaffPad, but we can always hope.


----------



## barrychab

I wish they'd be more present and update us on the app, whatever the story is. Kinda not cool at all.


----------



## rsg22

barrychab said:


> Any hope for the traditional December update?


All I want for Christmas is Staffpad bug fixes 🎄


----------



## ssnowe

Jett Hitt said:


> I’m not optimistic. Supposedly DWH is a constant presence on GitHub troubleshooting Musescore 4 these days, though I don’t know that firsthand. If true, I can’t imagine he’s had much time for StaffPad, but we can always hope.



Musescore issues assigned to DWH:








Issues · musescore/MuseScore


MuseScore is an open source and free music notation software. For support, contribution, bug reports, visit MuseScore.org. Fork and make pull requests! - Issues · musescore/MuseScore




github.com


----------



## fakemaxwell

Jett Hitt said:


> I’m not optimistic. Supposedly DWH is a constant presence on GitHub troubleshooting Musescore 4 these days, though I don’t know that firsthand. If true, I can’t imagine he’s had much time for StaffPad, but we can always hope.


Yeah, he's full steam ahead on Musesounds. I would not invest in Staffpad right now.


----------



## mopsiflopsi

ssnowe said:


> Musescore issues assigned to DWH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issues · musescore/MuseScore
> 
> 
> MuseScore is an open source and free music notation software. For support, contribution, bug reports, visit MuseScore.org. Fork and make pull requests! - Issues · musescore/MuseScore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com


Quick, sneak some StaffPad bug reports in there for DWH!


----------



## Banquet

The last two December updates in 2021 and 2020 were 21st and 23rd Dec so I’m staying optimistic. I would love the audio recognition feature so I can play piano into Staffpad. Fingers crossed…


----------



## sundrowned

fakemaxwell said:


> Yeah, he's full steam ahead on Musesounds. I would not invest in Staffpad right now.


Good for musescore but disappointing for staffpad. David's staffpad developer partner is also working on musesounds so I'm not expecting any updates for staffpad. It's all a bit one step forward one step back.


----------



## ssnowe

Wondering if Staffpad is a low volume sales type of product making it difficult to justify continued investment in development resources. MuseScore may be targeted as the high volume product they need to get the bigger sales numbers.

Really wouldn't care that much if MuseScore was a direct product upgrade on the iPad where I could migrate my expensive Staffpad libraries into MuseScore, but I get the sneaking suspicion that MuseScore will simply be "Version 2" of Staffpad requiring whole new music library purchases.


----------



## barrychab

seems like we've been ghosted... some kind of communication from the Staffpad crew would be appreciated. They need to take a lesson from Presonus in user connectivity. Just let your users know you're still breathing


----------



## Jett Hitt

ssnowe said:


> Wondering if Staffpad is a low volume sales type of product makeing it difficult to justify continued investment in development resources. MuseScore may be targeted as the high volume product they need to get the bigger sales numbers.
> 
> Really wouldn't care that much if MuseScore was a direct product upgrade on the iPad where I could migrate my expensive Staffpad libraries into MuseScore, but I get the sneaking suspicion that MuseScore will simply be "Version 2" of Staffpad requiring whole new music library purchases.


If I could port my Berlin libraries (and others) over to Musescore, I'd be ecstatic. But you know that OT and Spitfire will never allow this to happen. I sort of feel like the best I can hope for is to be able to use my desktop versions of Berlin with Musescore, assuming that they ever put CC editors in place. All I have ever wanted was to be able to use my libraries with notation, and only StaffPad has made that happen, even if somewhat haphazardly with dumbed down samples.


----------



## wcreed51

Wow! Update for Berlin Percussion available.


----------



## Gingerbread

wcreed51 said:


> Wow! Update for Berlin Percussion available.


Was there any information on what was updated?


----------



## wcreed51

No, there never is


----------



## sundrowned

Gingerbread said:


> Was there any information on what was updated?


Just checked what files have been updated and......it's something to do with the rototoms


----------



## barrychab

nice to see. i dont have that library yet, but good to know there is still interest from the developers!


----------



## mopsiflopsi

sundrowned said:


> Just checked what files have been updated and......it's something to do with the rototoms


Time to go finish my rototom concerto the world has been waiting for.


----------



## zolhof




----------



## barrychab

zolhof said:


>


well that's nice to hear


----------



## dcoscina

zolhof said:


>


Well that is really exciting to hear! I love the saxes in MuseSounds and really hope they will be offered in StaffPad in 2023.


----------



## Gingerbread

Maybe I'm overinflating VI Control's importance (haha), but I'm a little mystified why Staffpad doesn't have a presence here. I guess I would've thought folks here would be a significant part of their customer base (?). More communication would've allayed a lot of the concerns and fears many of us have had about Staffpad's future, and our willingness to invest more into it.


----------



## ssnowe

Gingerbread said:


> Maybe I'm overinflating VI Control's importance (haha), but I'm a little mystified why Staffpad doesn't have a presence here. I guess I would've thought folks here would be a significant part of their customer base (?). More communication would've allayed a lot of the concerns and fears many of us have had about Staffpad's future, and our willingness to invest more into it.


Communication isn’t their strongpoint. Is a shame as I stopped buying any new libraries as there has been no clear direction where they were going, still not really sure what they are up to.


----------



## Jett Hitt

From what I hear, they won’t even answer tech support emails. I sure wouldn’t expect them to have a presence here.


----------



## muratkayi

This is a vicious circle. No communication, no money flow (because I also stopped buying thinking this is a dead end street), no money no new staff for customer relations, see above


----------



## Jett Hitt

I have thought a lot about this, and on the surface, it doesn't add up. DWH and MT invested 10 years of their lives in the development of StaffPad. It is no small thing. Then one day, they sold the app to a company that cannibalized its most salient feature and left the app itself without further development (or so it has appeared). There are only two things that could bring this about, given DWH and MT's investment: 1) They were paid a shitload of money, or 2) StaffPad was financially unsustainable.

I suspect that it was the latter. How many users does StaffPad really have? And how many of those users actually buy the libraries (the profit from which is split three ways)? Is it enough to pay the salaries of two people? Probably not. Perhaps the developers just realized that their vision was unsustainable and were happy to see it expanded to a medium with a much greater reach. Musescore 4 seems to be off to an impressive start, and it seems that the essence of StaffPad will live on. The best we can hope for is that StaffPad itself will remain a laboratory for Musescore wherein ideas are incubated and developed for expansion to the mothership.


----------



## Dewdman42

do we know for sure that staffpad development has been abandoned or are just theorizing based on lack of communication or recent updates?

I personally spent several hundred dollars within the last year, based on a lot of hype around StaffPad....it would be extremely lame of them to sell of the company and abandon that software after all of that. I hope that is not the case.


----------



## Markrs

Jett Hitt said:


> he best we can hope for is that StaffPad itself will remain a laboratory for Musescore wherein ideas are incubated and developed for expansion to the mothership.


I am actually hoping they bring Musescore to the iPad with the Staffpad tech in it and the ability to access the Staffpad libraries. They might keep staffpad separate but I think they might make it free, though you will have to still pay for the 3rd party libraries.


----------



## Jett Hitt

Dewdman42 said:


> do we know for sure that staffpad development has been abandoned or are just theorizing based on lack of communication or recent updates?
> 
> I personally spent several hundred dollars within the last year, based on a lot of hype around StaffPad....it would be extremely lame of them to sell of the company and abandon that software after all of that. I hope that is not the case.


No, not at all. But it has clearly stalled for the development and release of Musescore 4. On the contrary, there is a message from DWH floating around here somewhere that confirms a new update in the first part of the new year.


----------



## Dewdman42

Jett Hitt said:


> there is a message from DWH floating around here somewhere that confirms a new update in the first part of the new year.



well that is good news then and let's just hope for the best for now. I personally found the existing incarnation of StaffPad a little difficult to use with the pencil...I need to spend more time practicing with it. But I even bought an iPadPro....JUST BECAUSE of this app.... well I will use the iPad for other things too now, but honestly I have avoided iPad ownership completely up until now, just haven't really needed it, but StaffPad, was the thing that put me over the edge...and several thousand dollars later...here I am with an iPad. Let's just hope for the best...I can see that development may still be rather slow....as its not a huge market segment.. MuseScore has also had very slow development pace over the years...its open source after all.... So....money is trading hands now...someone is taking investment interest...and we'll see what happens...but I personally don't expect to see rapid development of either app in the short run. As long as something is still happening and its not abandoned, I am content to keep learning it and waiting it out...


----------



## Jett Hitt

Dewdman42 said:


> well that is good news then and let's just hope for the best for now. I personally found the existing incarnation of StaffPad a little difficult to use with the pencil...I need to spend more time practicing with it. But I even bought an iPadPro....JUST BECAUSE of this app.... well I will use the iPad for other things too now, but honestly I have avoided iPad ownership completely up until now, just haven't really needed it, but StaffPad, was the thing that put me over the edge...and several thousand dollars later...here I am with an iPad. Let's just hope for the best...I can see that development may still be rather slow....as its not a huge market segment.. MuseScore has also had very slow development pace over the years...its open source after all.... So....money is trading hands now...someone is taking investment interest...and we'll see what happens...but I personally don't expect to see rapid development of either app in the short run. As long as something is still happening and its not abandoned, I am content to keep learning it and waiting it out...


I expect a rather rapid development of Musescore. They pretty much completely rebuilt that thing in the last two years, and the lines between open source and commercial have been blurred. @Tantacrul seems determined to put out three updates per year, and it seems that bringing full DAW-like capability is next on his list. If so, we will at long last have unfettered VST deployment in a notation program.


----------



## muratkayi

We literally just rejoiced to hear from DWH in this thread about another update, so there's no apocalypse ahead. OTOH, we have been through some mind-blowing bullshit in this forum with the Musescore takeover, a barrowwightishly mysterious forum presence of staff and shiny videos with announced feature updates garnished with a lot of radio silence after that so we're kind of disillusioned.

And slightly bewildered.


----------



## Jett Hitt

muratkayi said:


> We literally just rejoiced to hear from DWH in this thread about another update, so there's no apocalypse ahead. OTOH, we have been through some mind-blowing bullshit in this forum with the Musescore takeover, a barrowwightishly mysterious forum presence of staff and shiny videos with announced feature updates garnished with a lot of radio silence after that so we're kind of disillusioned.
> 
> And slightly bewildered.


"Barrowwightishly" is my new word of the month!!!!!!!


----------



## ssnowe

Just searched barrowwightishly thinking I needed to expand my vocabulary. 

“No results found for *barrowwightishly*.

Suggestions:

Make sure all words are spelled correctly.
Try different keywords.
Try more general keywords.
Try fewer keywords.”
Obviously, the Internet must be wrong and is missing the definition. This need to be corrected asap.


----------



## sundrowned

Jett Hitt said:


> it seems that bringing full DAW-like capability is next on his list. If so, we will at long last have unfettered VST deployment in a notation program.


I think it'll take quite a while until Musescore is at the current Dorico level. A midi piano roll independent from notation, CC and velocity lanes, some kind of articulation system, stability to run that at scale. I have doubts that's going to happen quickly. Happily be proven wrong though.

Personally the ultimate notation/playback hybrid system also needs audio tracks.


----------



## Jett Hitt

sundrowned said:


> I think it'll take quite a while until Musescore is at the current Dorico level. A midi piano roll independent from notation, CC and velocity lanes, some kind of articulation system, stability to run that at scale. I have doubts that's going to happen quickly. Happily be proven wrong though.
> 
> Personally the ultimate notation/playback hybrid system also needs audio tracks.


According to @Tantacrul, that is next on the list. Remember, they also have Audacity to draw from much the way they did StaffPad. I am hopeful that this happens quickly. I am also hopeful that they take some inspiration from StaffPad and lay these controls right on top of the staves.


----------



## fakemaxwell

I'm extremely pro-VST capabilities in Musescore...but just like all the most recent updates for Staffpad (audio loops??) it makes you wonder why everything app needs to do exactly the same things.

Interested in seeing how Musescore handles the VST expression. If I was them, I would try and make it the best possible version of that in a notation app, but not a worse DAW inside of Musescore. We already have DAWs that work very well, but for the most part they lack notation support. 

I also unfortunately care nothing for the announced Staffpad updates. Timecode support? Audio mixing? The whole point of Staffpad is you WRITE in the notes, and they're automagically played back well. Unfortunately improving the writing input and the playback support incrementally do not sell more copies. It could continue to be improved into a well thought out, polished piece of software but it seems like they want to lean into the jank and just stack new features on top like a game of Jenga.


----------



## ZenBYD

fakemaxwell said:


> I also unfortunately care nothing for the announced Staffpad updates. Timecode support? Audio mixing? The whole point of Staffpad is you WRITE in the notes, and they're automagically played back well.


right now i can write notes and they are automatically played back well. i get that it doesn't always work as well for everyone.

but... they didnt just add audio loops... they added mutlitrack audio editing on a notated score which is a huge feature. the symphony demo on their youtube absolutely blew my mind and you cant do that in any other notation app.. ipad or not.

timecode and audio are required to work with movie files. i dont think these are unexciting features.

In fact i am glad they spent time inventing things things that dont exist sure there are quirks... but its a truly original program and does a lot of things no other app does. 

i am just happy it exists.


----------



## muratkayi

I also think audio support and the way they included it in the app is a real treat and crucial for media composing work!
That is also why I was really anticipating the audio transcription feature.


----------



## MisteR

It’s all going to be fine. If it works out as well for us as the hobbits, we’ll have some shiny new tools to boot.


----------



## fakemaxwell

ZenBYD said:


> In fact i am glad they spent time inventing things things that dont exist sure there are quirks... but its a truly original program and does a lot of things no other app does.


This is what I'm getting at! I agree, it's a very unique app. I think it should lean more into and improve what makes it unique, and spend less time on features that every other DAW has. It's never going to be a DAW, the same way that Cubase is never going to have handwritten notation input. 

If you want to try and score a film entirely in Staffpad, more power to you. To me, the editing process in Staffpad is currently very frustrating to use. A bunch of keyboard shortcuts still don't work, and I've been reporting them for like two years. I understand why they don't want to open up the playback configs, but cracking down on them while not fixing anything isn't a solution either.


----------



## zilonline

I don't want audio transcription. Just hire this tantacrul fellow to Staffpad and abandon Musescore 4 for all that is holy. Fix the atrocious errors in Staffpad's sample libraries / playback. I'm willing to pay some extra, even though I shouldn't.


----------

